# 5 Great Vegetable Planters For Patios &amp; Balconies



## Kay_|_Print_Greeting_Cards (May 7, 2010)

I think I'll take your advice and use Grow Bags too for my vegetables, we don't have a huge yard either, and my mom really wants to have plant some vegetables too.


----------



## E._Enright (Jun 2, 2010)

The tomatoe and vegetable tower is a new one on me. I was thinking fo getting that instead of the upside-down hanging tomatoe planter. Looks elegant.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 2, 2010)

great site for gardeners, been a rose lover and grower and now getting into some vegetable growing so look forward to more tips here!


----------



## Kelly_Santaguida (Jul 21, 2010)

My husband and I have been talking about starting a garden for a couple of years now. This spring, I took the initiative to get a seed starter and start some vegetables and herbs. We ended up never breaking ground, so we have a container garden on our deck. It is doing really well! 

I found some good finds at some garage sales where I picked up deck boxes, barrels and wire baskets for next to nothing. It is the most successful garden we have ever had and the kids love it! I highly recommend container gardening. It can be quite simple to very involved. What ever works for you!


----------



## Mallo2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi from Italy,
unfortunately self-watering containers are way too much expensive in my Town, so I found a simple DIY solution (download a tutorial here).
And now I am growing vegs myself!
Mallo2011


----------



## Jessica_Walker (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 Earthboxes that I used for the first time last year. I have a small condo balcony in Denver and I got the most beautiful tomatoes, and more than I knew what to do with! Super easy, kits contain all you need. Go to their website and check em out. I highly recommend the Earthbox.


----------

